# Best very long riding coat?



## lara b (23 August 2011)

Hi all

As much as I have loved zooming about on the stubble and giving the big hairy his last summer bath in the 23deg weather recently, my early morning hack this morning in wind and rain reminded me that autumn and winter are not that far away..

To help keep both me, my saddle and big hairy's loins dry can anyone recommend a good waterproof long coat (the old fashioned style that go over the horses bums too).  It must have the leg strap things to help with flapping but will only wear it occasionally so don't want a bank breaker.  Have seen this http://www.rydaleclothing.co.uk/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=13769&idcategory=29  if anyone has one??

p.s am about a 10 if that makes any difference.

Thanks all and sorry to mention the 'w' word already!


----------



## BonneMaman (23 August 2011)

Dryza Bone - honestly you cannot beat them!


----------



## Bangagin (23 August 2011)

I had a Drizabone coat about 8 years ago and really didn't get on with it well as it was uncomfortable and heavy to wear and took ages to dry out. It's now in a bin bag in my garden shed going mouldy!

I bought a Jack Murphy Malvern Bushcoat last winter and I would really recommend it - it's kept me nice and dry for riding and dog walking!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004PTFU...ve=22134&creativeASIN=B004PTFUNE&linkCode=asn


----------



## lara b (23 August 2011)

Thanks to you both, must admit I don't really want a wax one due to the weight and also they do tend to get whiffy! 

Does the Jack Murphey one cover your saddle and some of your horse ok? Do the leg straps work ok?  Did you just take your normal size?

Thanks very much


----------



## Bangagin (23 August 2011)

lara b said:



			Thanks to you both, must admit I don't really want a wax one due to the weight and also they do tend to get whiffy! 

Does the Jack Murphey one cover your saddle and some of your horse ok? Do the leg straps work ok?  Did you just take your normal size?

Thanks very much
		
Click to expand...

Yes it covers the saddle but probably not some of the horse as I use a waterproof exercise sheet if very wet. I'm quite tall - if you were shorter then there would be more coat to cover the horse I guess? The leg straps are good, and yes I got my usual size.

Can you try one on in a very large saddlery shop? Perhaps they would let you sit on a saddle on a saddle horse then you could see how much the coat covers?? (Just an idea!)


----------



## Captainmouse (23 August 2011)

http://www.equimix.co.uk/product/2333/166/puffa-hintlesham

this is not a waxed coat is lightweight, waterproof, legstraps etc and a bargain!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (23 August 2011)

My OH Jack murphy coats pockets fill with water in torrential rain as they have no flaps and they let water in at her waist and still soaks her jods.


----------



## lara b (23 August 2011)

Captainmouse said:



http://www.equimix.co.uk/product/2333/166/puffa-hintlesham

this is not a waxed coat is lightweight, waterproof, legstraps etc and a bargain!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks had a quick look and not sure if it is long enough, will investigate further!  Also looks a bit shapeless?

Sure I have some unrealistic notion about a regal victorian style flared coat or something..must stop dreaming and realise it won't matter once covered in hair and mud! 

Hairy Old Cob - thanks for the info will bare that in mind


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 August 2011)

They don't go over the horse's hindquarters but Musto Suffolks are brilliant. I luckily manged to find one in a sale as they are pretty pricey at RRP. I wear it from when the temp drops in autumn, through the winter (with layers as it has no padding) and on the chillier or rainy spring days. Wonderful coat.


----------



## Jesstickle (23 August 2011)

I was going to say the Musto one too F. You beat me to it. Surprisingly flattering as well


----------



## lara b (23 August 2011)

Love the Musto one, thanks!  Not the price tag though, although am a huge Musto fan and there stuff fits me really well..

Maybe will wait till Blenheim and see if can pick up a bargain!


----------



## idx (23 August 2011)

HI

I think there is a real gap in the market - I would like a long jacket that doubles as a horse rain sheet like the army/mounted police etc used to use.  I did find the following website on my search?  But I would prefer a bigger cape!  SOmeone needs to invent it 

http://www.denbigharmysurplus.co.uk/army-stores/Horse-Cape.html


----------



## lara b (24 August 2011)

idx said:



			HI

I think there is a real gap in the market - I would like a long jacket that doubles as a horse rain sheet like the army/mounted police etc used to use.  I did find the following website on my search?  But I would prefer a bigger cape!  SOmeone needs to invent it 

http://www.denbigharmysurplus.co.uk/army-stores/Horse-Cape.html

Click to expand...

That would have been perfect, but it looks huuuge!  Thanks for posting the link at least I know they do exist now, will let you know if I find anything else


----------



## Captainmouse (24 August 2011)

lara b said:



			Thanks had a quick look and not sure if it is long enough, will investigate further!  Also looks a bit shapeless?

Sure I have some unrealistic notion about a regal victorian style flared coat or something..must stop dreaming and realise it won't matter once covered in hair and mud! 

Hairy Old Cob - thanks for the info will bare that in mind
		
Click to expand...

it is well below the knee and has poppers up the back to let out the insert, covers the saddle.  I still have it's predecessor a puffa drywax which has washed and worn really well


----------



## camilla4 (24 August 2011)

lara b said:



			Love the Musto one, thanks!  Not the price tag though, although am a huge Musto fan and there stuff fits me really well..

Maybe will wait till Blenheim and see if can pick up a bargain!

Click to expand...

Same here, Lara B - most of my outdoor coats are Musto and I rate them very highly.  I have the long one (the Suffolk, I think?) and it's fantastic - really comfortable and lightweight.  They do actually come up on ebay fairly regularly so worth looking on there.


----------



## Maesfen (24 August 2011)

Puffa used to do a lightweight long riding one, just had a mesh lining, brilliant even after a day's hunting.


----------



## Captainmouse (30 August 2011)

that's what I have linked to, a puffa mesh lined waterproof riding mac which covers the saddle and riders legs


----------



## touchstone (30 August 2011)

I got a Toggi lightweight waterproof/breathable long coat for £45 at Go Outdoors, they usually retail at £90.   Haven't used it for riding in yet, but it seems as if it will cover the saddle/horse's back no problem.


----------



## Maesfen (30 August 2011)

Captainmouse said:



			that's what I have linked to, a puffa mesh lined waterproof riding mac which covers the saddle and riders legs 

Click to expand...


Lol, it doesn't look like the one I have at all.   

Mine is longer, has a corduroy collar, storm cuffs, a hidden hood and no cape either.  Just checked and length from back of neck to bottom hem is 50 inches although it doesn't give the measurements of that one.


----------



## Captainmouse (30 August 2011)

My original puffa drywax has a corduroy collar and this one is the same length. 

  I thought it was a good price for a quality long mac.


----------



## Remi (30 August 2011)

Hi, sorry i dont post much...

i was actually looking up military riding capes a couple of days ago and now that the hackamacs are no longer being manufacturered, the only other coat I could find was the woodfield riding coat

http://www.equitogs.co.uk/products/Woodfield-Riding-Coat-with-Reflective-Stripes.html

It looks fantastic but a bit pricey


----------



## mil1212 (30 August 2011)

I have an ex mounted police mans jacket, which is absolutely amazing, much like that equitogs one, but covers even more of the horse and me, and has a truncheon pocket  there was a company that made something similar but I can't for the life of me remember the make.
The police jacket is the best thing ever to come out of eBay! Worth keeping a look out for them!


----------



## idx (31 August 2011)

Remi said:



			Hi, sorry i dont post much...

i was actually looking up military riding capes a couple of days ago and now that the hackamacs are no longer being manufacturered, the only other coat I could find was the woodfield riding coat

http://www.equitogs.co.uk/products/Woodfield-Riding-Coat-with-Reflective-Stripes.html

It looks fantastic but a bit pricey 

Click to expand...

Thanks for posting this - it is exactly what I want however I think I may have to save my pennies - WOW its pricey but it does rain a lot in Scotland


----------



## Remi (1 September 2011)

Yeh that's the same thought Im having - come winter I'll regret not buying one! And to be fair if you added up a new goretex jacket, overtrousers, saddle cover and exercise sheet it comes to about the same  or atleast that's what I keep telling myself


----------



## idx (1 September 2011)

Very true .... I will maybe put it on the xmas list


----------



## lara b (5 September 2011)

Remi said:



			Hi, sorry i dont post much...

i was actually looking up military riding capes a couple of days ago and now that the hackamacs are no longer being manufacturered, the only other coat I could find was the woodfield riding coat

http://www.equitogs.co.uk/products/Woodfield-Riding-Coat-with-Reflective-Stripes.html

It looks fantastic but a bit pricey 

Click to expand...

This is PERFECT...except the price !  

Was gutted as went to car boot yesterday and a lady bought a nearly new Toggi one about 2 mins before I got there, gutted!


----------



## lara b (19 September 2011)

Bought two in the end!  Bought the cheap Rydale one at Blenheim then on same day won an ebay bid for a second hand Toggi one!

Used Toggi one on Saturday morning in torential downpour and it was fab, kept me nice and dry and covered back of saddle well (so unlike my two hacking friends my knickers stayed dry!), and has nice smart leather collar and cuffs so real bargain for £32 (£150 new!).

Will use Rydale one for none horse activities (walking in welsh hills on hols, bound to rain then), that will save OH moaning about 'horse' smells all the time!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 September 2011)

Used Toggi one ..... has nice smart leather collar and cuffs so real bargain for £32 (£150 new!).
		
Click to expand...

What a bargain!


----------



## Keenjean (19 September 2011)

Musto Suffolk! The new bilberry colour is really nice too


----------

